
The Record Industry Is Going After Parody Songs Written by an Algorithm - catacombs
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/m7jpp3/the-record-industry-is-going-after-parody-songs-written-by-an-algorithm
======
phjesusthatguy3
Weird Al repeatedly says he gets permission before creating his works, and
feels bad about the one where he didn't ("Amish Paradise").

